# extreme power drain



## hman (May 8, 2009)

hello everybody. i want to start by saying i don't have alot of knowlede about computers. i understand basics, so talk to me like im in between idiot and intermediate user. also, i use a laptop that uses vista. any way, i got my computer about 2 years ago. ever since i got it, i keep it on low performance/ low power use. when i got it up until a few months ago, it would take about 3 hours to drain the power and almost an hour to charge. (While im using it.) now, its takes FIFTEEN MINUTES to run out of power on power saver, perhaps 5 to 8 on high performance. what could be causing this? any, and i mean any solutions, suggestions, or even simple thoughts no matter how vague, would be GREATLY appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

A laptop battery capacity to maintain a charge deteriorates with age, with Li-ion and NiMh batteries expected to live about 2-3 years (sometimes less). I suspect it is time to buy a new battery.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, battery time.


----------



## hman (May 8, 2009)

all i need to do is replace my battery? thank goodness. i was worried that i would have to get a new computer or get a costly repair. thanks alot. how much does a new battery cost?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Depends on the machine, but figure on $60-100 for a typical laptop.

You can sometimes find 3rd party suppliers for less, I recently replaced the battery in my Averatec laptop for $35, and the new battery seems to have at least as much capacity as the original did when new.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

if you know someone who's good with a soldering iron you can have them change them for a fraction of the price you would pay to just replace the whole thing. All that's in the pack's are rechargeable AA's and low grade one's at that , if you treat this as a DIY project you will get much better quality and longer run times than the factory buy. Id rather spend 30$ than 80$ any day.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It really depends on the battery pack. I've seen them with square batteries, and I couldn't figure out how to rebuild it.

If you shop around, like I did, I'd rather pay $35 for a finished product than try to build one myself.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lets see now .
Hot soldering iron.
+ Battery acid 
+ Imperfect soldering technique. =
---------------------------------------------------
Pretty light show and nasty burns 

------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In addition, the batteries in the battery packs are various sizes, one size doesn't fit all.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

it shouldn't be a problem if you do a little home work and have steady hands ,battery replacement is far from rocket science. Iv never done this before but iv let a friend who had experience with this and i found it's not hard ,it's take's 10 mins and is very easy to pack and mix unconventional sizes at the same voltages and the more miliamps the better.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It'll take more than 10 minutes to crack most battery cases, and if you're not careful, you'll end up with a mess! The only way I've gotten them open is using a Dremel tool and making a seam. It's not that difficult, but you understate the case.


----------

